# Other Paint Problems...



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...I have read here and in searches about problems with the paint finish possibly from when these cars came over from Australia...I have a couple tear drops on my hood and some vertical marks on the front passenger fender that REALLY becomes noticable after a fresh Zaino or a look under the florescent lights...
I also had read there might be a fix for this but I can't seem to find it in the search...anyone recall or was the fix for some other kind of paint problem???...any help would be appreciated...
I tried the clay bar thing and it did nothing...these marks appear to be under the clearcoat...
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

okay...the couple of drops on the hood should get cleared up with the heat gun fix (can this be done by me???) but anyone have any idea on the vertical "scratches"???...does not appear to be felt on the finish...seems to me (visually) like where some protective cover was and then peeled off...
Bill


----------

